# Ping volume on new app



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

On a Samsung. The ping is maximum volume, but alarm volume is low in the Clock app,
but this overrides it. And when you turn the alarm volume down while its pinging, it doesn't save it.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Get a volume locker app. In typical Uber fashion, Uber just ignores your alarm volume settings during pings and sets it to whatever they want.


----------



## Candi1082 (Sep 2, 2018)

Raven087 said:


> On a Samsung. The ping is maximum volume, but alarm volume is low in the Clock app,
> but this overrides it. And when you turn the alarm volume down while its pinging, it doesn't save it.


I'm having the same issue. Even the Volume Locker app doesn't catch the first ping. Every request, the first ping maximum volume, then VL kicks in and reduces it, but even that isn't good enough.


----------

